# Can you tell me......



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I am one of those folks who cannot afford to spend a lot of money per skein of yarn, as in all that good stuff I'd love to buy from a good yarn shop. So...that being said, can you tell me which of the cheaper yarns from places like Walmart stand up well? What do the others of you like best to use? Right now I'm thinking about baby things, scarves, etc. Thanks for the shove in the right direction.


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

What is your dollar amount that you like to stay within?


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I haven't given that much thought, I guess. But in looking at some of the yarns on the net, I know I can't afford $11.00 per skein for anything big. $3,$4,$5. Maybe? I hate to use cheap yarn when I put in all the work but it seems to me there has to be something out there that would hold up well, behave well, etc. 

Tell my what you use. And, Thank You.


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

The reason I'm asking you, is because I found that by buying on line I can get better deals on yarns. There are several places to try and if you search this issue, I think you'll find a ton of info on who buys what yarn and where. I don't like to spend too much either, but I want the yarn to feel good, and hold up when the project is done. 
Recently I've used the Deborah Norville Everyday soft anti-pilling yarn. I know you can get it in the stores, but on-line it was cheaper and I could get enough in one dye lot. Plus, when you order enough you can sometimes get free shipping. I don't remember who I got the yarn from, but it was easy to find when I googled this yarn. Also, I ordered a sweater kit from KnitPicks and the cost of 100% wool was less then $3 for a 50grm ball. 
The advice I got when I asked this question was quite varied, but it boils down to what you think is inexpensive, what are you making, that determines what fiber you want to work with because of washing instructions. (I would never give a wool sweater to a baby, not knowing if the mother would appreciate having to hand wash and then block it.)
I know this doesn't help much, but I can tell you that I don't like Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Yarn". It was fuzzy and pilling before I even finished the project. I am liking the anti pilling yarn, but haven't finished or washed the project yet.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Thank you so much. That helps me alot. I will certainly go looking for that one. It sounds really good.

Have you happened to use any Patton, or Lion's Vanna White? I'm wondering how those hold up as well. I've seen those listed and wondered about them.


----------



## LalaOK (Jun 18, 2012)

I really like Carons Simply Soft, we use it in my knitting group for prayer shawls. It does however sometimes have problems splitting. For baby yarn I really like Bernats Softee Baby. Both are available at Walmart here in OK and are fairly affordable.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Wow, I did just go looking for the Norvelle yarn and the prices look really good. Also found some on amazon.com I will give that a try. You are right about a new mother not wanting to mess with wool, and some people are allergic to wool so something else is better.

Thank you again.

Maddi


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Thank you, too, OK. I'll check that out as well.

Maddi


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Maddi, you are more than welcome. I know you'll be receiving a lot of advice on this one. But I'm glad I could help you in some way.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I have used various Patons yarns over the years and been happy. Canadiana is my go to yarn for kids clothes and I use Decor(25% wool/75% acrylic) for both children and adult things.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Thanks agin, so much. I will be interested to know how your project turns out, how well it washes, etc. when you have opportunity to find out. 

Maddi


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Linday, I'm supposing Canadiana is a Canadian brand? How does the wool in it act when washed? Do you happen to know that? Is it available in the US? Online?

Maddi

P.S. I just discovered that Canadiana is a Paton brand yarn.....duh! Thanks, I will check it out.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

maddi i buy yarn from ebay, i get very good yarn at reasonal prices, you have to look,shop, because you cnd find 2 ball of yarn at price but if you look sometimes you can get 4 for price,there many stores on ebay, got some from from turkey, loved it, got some paru its alpalca bleand good price ,and china has good yarn too, i figure the cost per skin or ball by how many there is plus shipping to see if it is cost efective,i also use red heart and lion for things like afagans


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Thank you NanMa, I'll go shopping there as well. I sure appreciate all of the suggestions. How do you like working with the Alpaca yarn? Is it all wool?

Maddi


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

If you're looking to make a baby blanket that has to withstand a lot of washings, Red Heart is just about indestructible. I know a lot of people don't like it, but I belong to a charity group and they prefer it - both because it's inexpensive, but also because it wears forever. Once the item has been washed and dried, it becomes very soft.

Actually, my SIL made several afghans with Red Heart yarn I gave her 30 years ago that she still has. One year, she entered a boy's sweater at the County Fair and one first prize. That sweater was made with Red Heart Super Saver yarn, and her grandson had worn it for a couple of years before she one the prize. It still looked brand new.

On the other hand, I've also used Caron Simply Soft and I don't like it. To me, it's like knitting with string. I've made chemo caps with it, and it has no elasticity, even when using a rib stitch. When it's been washed and dried, it becomes limp and shapeless.


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

You can get some good buys from Knit Picks and Elann. I got some really great yarns from both of them on their clearance sales. Elann also has some great kits that are very reasonable when they go on sale. I have also bought wonderful yarn from China on e-bay - got some of my items for 99 cents and free shipping, you just have to check out the various sellers. I only buy from sellers that are top rated.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Thank you Flower Power, you have helped me alot. I have lots of Red Heart that I don't like working with. It just feels awful in my hands while knitting with it. So harsh. But you say it softens up when washed? That is good to know because I was about to toss it all to the Goodwill. I really did not know how it would be after I did all the work.

Do you do anything in particular to soften it in washing? 

I do appreciate your thoughtful help.

Maddi


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

I just wash it in the washer on gentle cycle, unscented laundry detergent and unscented fabric softener. Dry on low. I have allergies so I can't use scented detergent and softener - that's also why I can't knit with wool.

Some colors seem a little stiffer than others when knitting. I know that some variegated colors seem a little stiff, but I've never had a problem using them. I've knitted nearly a dozen sweaters, hats, afgans with it.

Some people use hair conditioner to soften the yarn, but I never tried it.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

thanks again. I'll remember that.

Sleep well,


Maddi


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Don't forget to check the "for Sale" column on KP...there are almost always bargains there.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

NipomoNan said:


> Don't forget to check the "for Sale" column on KP...there are almost always bargains there.


Thanks so much. I'm new enough to not have thought of that.

Maddi


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Maddi, you have received a lot of good advice. There are so many sites that carry good yarn. I use Herrschners quite a bit and they carry many good brands and also have good sales frequently. I buy when there's a good sale. The Walmart in my neck of the woods doesn't carry much yarn this year and that is probably the fault of the buyer so I have to shop by mail.
I also buy from PatternWorks. Their Plymouth and Encore yarn is reasonable and good yarn.

jean


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Lion brand yarns come in all types from 100% wool to blends, lots of beautiful colors, and very reasonable. Available at JoAn's, Michael's, and on line through their web site. They have all price points. They are reliable and a real person answers when you call their help line for errata (or calls you back when you leave a message). Also, knit picks has been mentioned, and they have all kinds of yarn for very reasonable prices.


----------



## helenruston (Mar 28, 2012)

If you are short of cash, then just collect it free.
Ask older friends if they have any spare, we have local email web called 'freecycle' or ask at the local Churches, op shops and Missions.
Many people are happy to share their stash, it stops them feeling guilty for having so much, and they can know they have helped out a fellow-knitter!! I am given heaps, I only occasionally buy, and I share what I have with others; it all very friendly !!
also you can collect older garments ( esp. if they have holes) wash them carefully with plenty of fabric softener ( the Sa8 one is great) then unravel them and start again !!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I get some good bargins with some of the online yarn warehouses, like Herrschner's, KnitPick, Discontinued Brand Name Yarn, Webs. You might also check Smiley's Yarn (smileysyarns.com), they have very low prices. As for the big box stores, I have always had good luck with Vanna's yarn and Caron Simply Smooth, they are both work horses when it comes to yarn. Good luck. I know what it's like living on a tight budget and trying to get the best yarn for your money!


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

There is a great website where you CAN get good yarn very inexpensively. It is www.numei.com They have specials where you buy in bags of 10. Most bulk packs are around $30, but sometimes they have "buy one get one free" deals. I purchase from them regularly and it is very nice yarn.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I see a lot of baby stuff on here done in Bernat baby jacquard yarn. I use it a lot, also bernat baby sport 
yarn. Red heart for afghans. Don't like simply soft because
it splits alot. Joanns fabrics is a good place to get yarn
and if you sign up for their mailing list you get the
coupons you can use for the more expensive yarns. You get
a good variety there. Also the bernat baby sport is at 
walmart as is the red heart. Michaels and Hobby lobby also
do coupons. Some of the stores if you as will honor the
other store's coupons as well.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Linday, I'm supposing Canadiana is a Canadian brand? How does the wool in it act when washed? Do you happen to know that? Is it available in the US? Online?
> 
> Maddi
> 
> P.S. I just discovered that Canadiana is a Paton brand yarn.....duh! Thanks, I will check it out.


Canadiana is 100% acrylic and it holds up pretty well. It will pill from washing eventually. I have used Red Heart Smoothie for baby projects and it is very nice to work with. Almost feels like cotton but it too is acrylic.


----------



## rmrrdh (Jun 22, 2012)

I personally love Pattons yarns...great for felting projects if you are using the wool. But it does seem to be good quality yarn for not a lot of money. I like to look for the deals too and not spend a lot if I don't have to. Happy knitting


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

If you can either combine forces with friends so as to split the fifty dollar minimum order or save up for a one time order, the prices for really nice yarn at Smiley's yarn are just rock bottom. I know that they don't send orders outside the US--and that's really a shame for all our friends--but you can look into it.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Wow, I did just go looking for the Norvelle yarn and the prices look really good. Also found some on amazon.com I will give that a try. You are right about a new mother not wanting to mess with wool, and some people are allergic to wool so something else is better.
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> Maddi


It would be so nice if people stopped knocking wool for babies. Not all wool yarns must be handwashed. Superwash wools go into the washer, and many of them are very successfully machine dried. Just look for most commonly available sock yarns.


----------



## rmrrdh (Jun 22, 2012)

I haven't heard of Smiley's yarn...thanks for the tip


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know what's best for you or how much yarn you have "collected" already, but here is an idea suggested from my experience for you to think about. 

I had never really had access to wonderful yarns and when I realized that the good stuff was available to me via the internet, I was shocked by the price tags on much of it. Even on KP someone offered ONE skein of sock yarn for $45.00 plus shipping!

I've searched for and FOUND reasonably and cheaply priced yarns so successfully that I've run out of room to store it and will certainly run out of life before I knit nearly all of it up!

Here's my thought. I could have enjoyed the really great though expensive yarn, had room to store it, and still have all the yarn I can ever knit. It's a bit late for me to make this realization, but those just starting out should think about it. 

Make happy decisions and enjoy your knitting!
Virginia


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Most of of the Bernat yarns are nice I use a lot of them for baby and light weight items


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Bernat baby soft is a very good yarn for baby items. Walmart sells it and I have used it for baby items and it works up well. It also washes well. It is a dk weight 22 stitches to 4 inches on # 6 needle. :thumbup:


----------



## Classyone13 (Mar 22, 2012)

If you live near an Ollies or Tuesday Morning you can find very expensive yarns and a very low price, many in the $2.00 - $5.00 range. These yarns would be many dollars per skein somewhere else. Its a great way to build your stash.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

I agree Carons simply soft and Bernat softee baby are really good yarns I make and sell baby afghans and I use both of these all the time. I am now living back in New Zealand but I bought a lot of these yarns back with me and when I run out I will be sending to the USA for more.


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

I, too, really like Deborah Norville's yarn. (Premier) I use it all I can when I do socks. It's so soft! And it washes just great.

I get mine on Ebay.
Carol.


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't know if it's readily available in America but I find Sirdar yarn (Hayfield Bonus) available in Baby knit, DK, Aran and Chunky really good value if you don't mind using non-wool products. It washes well and I get the DK for around £1.45 per 100gr.

Good luck with your quest!
Carol


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

When shopping for yarn pay close attention to the yardage number on the label. To give you an example: yarn A at $4 - 125 yds. Yarn B at $10 - 350 yards. Obviously, yarn B is the better price. Many yarn stores online have closeouts all the time, so check those out. Good luck in your search and happy knitting  
Dorothea


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I am sure there are others that compare, but a site called The Find compares prices from many sources and you can decide. I used an example here:

http://www.thefind.com/search?query=naturally+caron+spa+yarn


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I made an afghan from Lion's Vanna White and it turned out really wonderful. Vanna White is my favorite yarn. I've mentioned here on another topic that I made a sweater and decided to buy the more expensive yarn...the yarn was horrible. It had many knots and the dye job was really bad. After that experience I have used mostly Vanna White.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

LalaOK said:


> I really like Carons Simply Soft, we use it in my knitting group for prayer shawls. It does however sometimes have problems splitting. For baby yarn I really like Bernats Softee Baby. Both are available at Walmart here in OK and are fairly affordable.


I love Carons Simply Soft. Especially for afghans and make baby blankets with it and it drapes well and is really nice and soft.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

You can also find good yarn and crochet thread sales at Knitting Warehouse.


----------



## Gravy Lady (Jun 24, 2011)

I have been making baby blankets and sweaters for babies for years using the Red Heart and Bernat Worsted yarns...you can drag them around and they wash in the washer and dry in the dryer...and they are relatively inexpensive...


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

For the money, I think Lion Brand yarns are a good value especially when they're on sale. I also like Patons.


----------



## Steeleye (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree about buying online at lower price and better products. Given that, however, one needs to shop a bit at the online stores to get the best deal.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

flower_power said:


> I just wash it in the washer on gentle cycle, unscented laundry detergent and unscented fabric softener. Dry on low. I have allergies so I can't use scented detergent and softener - that's also why I can't knit with wool.
> 
> Some colors seem a little stiffer than others when knitting. I know that some variegated colors seem a little stiff, but I've never had a problem using them. I've knitted nearly a dozen sweaters, hats, afgans with it.
> 
> Some people use hair conditioner to soften the yarn, but I never tried it.


Some one on here a few months back suggested soaking the red heart supper saver in fabric softener before using, I was skeptical, but gave it a try. I took the label off took a tiny amount of softener in a pan and let it soak. This took a little time, but I then slowly rolled it into a ball, letting it dry as I went along. I am working with it now and forget that is was red heart ss. Because it is soft and easy to work with, I am making a lacey scarf and it looks great. I know from years back when that was all I could find for awhile locally it wears really well, as some one else said. I have an afghan that was made about 30 yrs. ago and it is still going strong. I have run that thru the machine many times, especially when the children were younger. Enjoy.


----------



## AnnKatz (Jun 24, 2012)

Thrift Stores are an excellent source of inexpensive yarn.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

flower_power said:


> If you're looking to make a baby blanket that has to withstand a lot of washings, Red Heart is just about indestructible. I know a lot of people don't like it, but I belong to a charity group and they prefer it - both because it's inexpensive, but also because it wears forever. Once the item has been washed and dried, it becomes very soft.
> 
> Actually, my SIL made several afghans with Red Heart yarn I gave her 30 years ago that she still has. One year, she entered a boy's sweater at the County Fair and one first prize. That sweater was made with Red Heart Super Saver yarn, and her grandson had worn it for a couple of years before she one the prize. It still looked brand new.
> 
> On the other hand, I've also used Caron Simply Soft and I don't like it. To me, it's like knitting with string. I've made chemo caps with it, and it has no elasticity, even when using a rib stitch. When it's been washed and dried, it becomes limp and shapeless.


I have found Red Heart to be a work horse, too. Same experience...items made 30 years ago still look like new...after many washings. I find the Super Saver to have a rough feel that isn't so pleasant when crocheting with it but it comes out of the washer and dryer feeling very soft and comfy. You can't beat the price or selection of colors. Morningstar


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

If you need a wool, I've had good experience with Patton's Classic Wool. I find it at Michael's, Jo-Ann, and AC Moore. And those stores always have online coupons for at least 40% off one regular-price item every week.

But I wouldn't stay out of the lys entirely. There are some more modest-priced yarns there, too. If your store carries either Plymouth Encore, which is a worsted wool/acrylic blend, or the basic Cascade 220, a DK wool, they aren't much more than the craft-store yarns. And most lys have an annual or semi-annual clearance sale where they discount quite a bit to make room for new inventory. Get on their email lists to get the word about when sales happen.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I like Caron Simply Soft over Red Heart. Both hold up well, however Simply Soft feels softer to me both when working up and when wearing, or wrapping up in afghans. I have also made things from Pound of Love. Not quite as soft, but still a little softer and wears well. Both wash up well, but like many yarns they do eventually pill. I either put them in a zippered pillow protector or in lingerie bags when laundering. I also take them out of the dryer while still damp because I need to use a laundromat and don't trust the dryer heat.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

I also use Red Heart Super Saver yarn for afghans, sweaters, scarves and hats. I love it. It does soften up after it's washed. I buy most of the yarn at A C Moore when it's on sale. If I need it before it goes on sale I use their 40 to 50 % off coupons for one of the skeins. If I have more than one coupon I go back the next day to use it. I do this when whatever I'm making doesn't use a whole lot of yarn.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

On line I've had luck with www.smileysyarns.com, or Elann


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Wow, I did just go looking for the Norvelle yarn and the prices look really good. Also found some on amazon.com I will give that a try. You are right about a new mother not wanting to mess with wool, and some people are allergic to wool so something else is better.
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> Maddi


check out her Serenity brand..I have used it many times and love the feel and how it works out. I have used Vanna's brands and I just don't like the feel of it. Baby yarns I usually will use Bernat brand.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I use a lot of Red Heart Soft.. I love it... its affordable for me and comes in some beautiful colors. The varigateds are beautiful also... I just have a hard time spending a lot on a skein of yarn when most projects need 3+ skeins and I'm not as confident in my knitting to warrent knitting up a sweater... that will cost me close to $100.00 I hope you find some encouragment from this post.. I think we see beautiful yarn and think lots of people just use that when in reality we all try to keep the costs down.. your not alone...


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I love Red Heart and also Bernat and Walmart sell them both. They have sport, Worsted then chunky so I use them. Red Heart knits up the best tho.The only difference I find is Red Heart is not as soft as Bernat, to me anyway. However, try them see what you think.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I have heard that a lot of people don't like the red heart yarns,but we all started some where . I'm sure that very few of us started knitting with an expensive yarn. I have afghans and baby items put away that are close to 40 years old that are made with red heart yarns. Stuff washed and wears like iron. You can also buy peaches and cream or sugar and cream cotton, and Caron simply soft at walmart. Knit on!


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Yarn" brand is a great reasonably priced yarn...


MotherHensRoost said:


> I am one of those folks who cannot afford to spend a lot of money per skein of yarn, as in all that good stuff I'd love to buy from a good yarn shop. So...that being said, can you tell me which of the cheaper yarns from places like Walmart stand up well? What do the others of you like best to use? Right now I'm thinking about baby things, scarves, etc. Thanks for the shove in the right direction.


----------



## Loleen (Jun 14, 2012)

Hobby Lobby has a nice acrylic line called "I Love This Yarn." It is very soft, affordable, and comes in a large selection of colors--about $3-$4 a skein.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I am one of those folks who cannot afford to spend a lot of money per skein of yarn, as in all that good stuff I'd love to buy from a good yarn shop. So...that being said, can you tell me which of the cheaper yarns from places like Walmart stand up well? What do the others of you like best to use? Right now I'm thinking about baby things, scarves, etc. Thanks for the shove in the right direction.


Each site that I have been to seems to always be having sales. Some of those sites are Herrschner's, Mary Maxim, Knit Picks...I got a lot of nice cotton yarn from Knit Picks on their bargains specials. It was within my price range. I can't afford a lot of expensive yarns, either, so I have a lot that came from the bargain section. I also try to pick up whatever is on sale at a really good price at Michael's, Hobby Lobby, Walmart, etc. Some dollar stores carry a selection of off brand yarns that are just as good as some of the other cheaper name brands. I found that Red Heart Baby Yarn is pretty good. If it feels stiff, know that after washing it will be pretty darned soft.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

My LYS carries a really nice acrylic yarn called Classic Worsted by Universal Yarn Inc. It's made in Turkey, but Universal Yarn is based in Concord, NC. It's about $4 for 100g/197 yd ball and comes in some great colors. I also really like Caron's Simply Soft. I don't like the way Redheart feels when I'm knitting with it, but it does soften up in the wash, so I use it for very specific things.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sign up at michaels and joanns and youll get 40 to 50 percent off coupons so you can buy better yarn


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I've used Lion Brand yarns (don't like their Homespun yarn), Vanna's yarns and Red Heart soft. All hold up well. Patons makes a nice wool yarn that is not too expensive but the skeins are shorter yardage than many acrylics. I don't like Red Heart Super Saver - seems a little crisp to me

Personally i don't like Caron's simply soft as it pills readily - seems to me


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Grandma11 said:


> Sign up at michaels and joanns and youll get 40 to 50 percent off coupons so you can buy better yarn


Sign up online and get 40 or 50% off entire purchase occasionally


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Paton's Classic Wool
Paton's Canadiana (acrylic)
Red Heart Soft (new acrylic yarn, not to be confused with other Red Heart yarns)
Hobby Lobby "I Love This Cotton Yarn"
Plymouth Encore (acrylic 75% wood 25%) but I like Canadiana better
Phildar Pegase (acrylic/wool but hard to find) 

Canadiana is particularly wonderful and comes in many beautiful colors, available in stores and online, washable and dryable.

Paton's Classic Wool is so nice I can't think why anyone would pay more.

I've stopped buying yarn on spec, don't want a big stash. So when I plan a project I use these reliable yarns and get beautiful results without spending a lot of money.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't know if this was suggested yet, but look on the classifieds here on KP, many times you can get better quality yarns for 1/2 to 2/3 off the retail price. Also the same thing on Ravelry. Between these 2 sites alone you can often find beautiful washable wools/blends for a better price than the cheaper yarns at walmart. But if you need the yarn and need to feel it first, red heart soft is great. There is a woman knitnanny in KP who is currently selling some canadiana. Type in the name of the yarn in the search box and it should come up or browse through the classifieds. Good luck


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I am one of those folks who cannot afford to spend a lot of money per skein of yarn, as in all that good stuff I'd love to buy from a good yarn shop. So...that being said, can you tell me which of the cheaper yarns from places like Walmart stand up well? What do the others of you like best to use? Right now I'm thinking about baby things, scarves, etc. Thanks for the shove in the right direction.


MotherHensRoost

Particularly for Baby things POUND OF LOVE is a favorite of mine. Available at Walmart and Michaels. Base Price cheaper at Walmart BUT with a Coupon of 40 or 50% cheaper at Michaels.
You can print coupons on the Internet.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Check out online sites like Elann.com, yarn.com, littleknits.com. You don't have to sacrifice quality...just be a vigalient shopper. Look for sales and discontinued colors or yarns. Join e-mail updates on some sites for notification of sales.The internet has made it possible for us to search the world for bargains.


----------



## rdpence (Mar 1, 2012)

I have made several baby blankets out of the Vanna White baby yearn and it has held up well.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

The alpaca is not actually wool. It s from the alpaca and a Lot of people who can't wear wool can wear it. It is very, very soft and probably warmer than wool. I love it, but like wool it will felt so be careful when washing!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I have some Bernat nylo-bayy (bernatized for shrink control) it is 50% virgin wool (worsted for comfort) 50% crimp set nylon for strentgh, permanent mothproofing, washable color and can be machined washed using the mild cycle with cold water . Turn the garment inside out before washing using "no special soaps" and no blocking. This came to me via an aunt who passed on and comes in 1 oz weight ..I don't have a price but what ever it is ..it's worth it. The label reads 50/50 machine washable Bernat nylo baby.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

LalaOK said:


> I really like Carons Simply Soft, we use it in my knitting group for prayer shawls. It does however sometimes have problems splitting. For baby yarn I really like Bernats Softee Baby. Both are available at Walmart here in OK and are fairly affordable.


I agree, for the basics Caron Simply soft is a nice well wearing acrylic. Bernat Softee Baby is nice, and if you can swing it try Bernat Baby Jacards.
Patty


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

i have always liked Red Heart worsted weight yarn for afghans. It isn't real soft but i've made afghans for my grandkids from it and it stands up well to being tugged, pulled walked on and otherwise being mistreated. For baby items i like any of the acrylic baby weight yarns. They can be thrown in the washer and dried on medium heat in the dryer as can Red Heart worsted weight yarn. Caron Simply sft yarn is nice too.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Try Ice Yarns...


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I can't affort high priced yarn either, but I search the web. I make shawls and socks. I use knit picks when they have sale or clearance. Also WEB.com has good deals, just have to look.

That way I can use a little better yarn at same price as the store. Also Michael's and ACMoore have great yarns, wait til they have sales, sometimes 60 per cent off.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

I use mostly Red heart,just finished a top with Red heart soft Yarn, looks good, washed it and it is nice and soft.


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

Catma4 said:


> There is a great website where you CAN get good yarn very inexpensively. It is www.numei.com


Thank you Catma4. This is a great place to find inexpensive yarn...and I thought I'd found them all.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I can't affort high priced yarn either, but I search the web. I make shawls and socks. I use knit picks when they have sale or clearance. Also WEB.com has good deals, just have to look.

That way I can use a little better yarn at same price as the store. Also Michael's and ACMoore have great yarns, wait til they have sales, sometimes 60 per cent off.


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

I try to buy at Michaels or Hobby Lobby, AC Moore and JoAnn's and use a coupon. I buy at LYS for something special. Love "I love this yarn" at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

LalaOK said:


> I really like Carons Simply Soft, we use it in my knitting group for prayer shawls. It does however sometimes have problems splitting. For baby yarn I really like Bernats Softee Baby. Both are available at Walmart here in OK and are fairly affordable.


I second the use of those yarns. I also purchase a lot of my yarn from AC Moore, they usually have some decent sales


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

flower_power said:


> I just wash it in the washer on gentle cycle, unscented laundry detergent and unscented fabric softener. Dry on low. I have allergies so I can't use scented detergent and softener - that's also why I can't knit with wool.
> 
> Some colors seem a little stiffer than others when knitting. I know that some variegated colors seem a little stiff, but I've never had a problem using them. I've knitted nearly a dozen sweaters, hats, afgans with it.
> 
> Some people use hair conditioner to soften the yarn, but I never tried it.


I use woollite


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

www.knitpicks.com Take a look, I think you will be surprised at the very nice yarn in your $2.99 to $6.99 price range. Their shipping is also realistic.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Thank you so much. That helps me alot. I will certainly go looking for that one. It sounds really good.
> 
> Have you happened to use any Patton, or Lion's Vanna White? I'm wondering how those hold up as well. I've seen those listed and wondered about them.


I used Vanna's yarn for a vest. I just love it. Wears well, no pilling. I would use it again.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I used Vanna's yarn for my first prayer shawl and it turned out really nicely. I really liked it, but unfortunately, my local Michaels is cutting back on the colors they carry.  They are the only big box craft store in the county, though there are a couple of local LYS which are great.


----------



## Louise13 (Jan 5, 2012)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I am one of those folks who cannot afford to spend a lot of money per skein of yarn, as in all that good stuff I'd love to buy from a good yarn shop. So...that being said, can you tell me which of the cheaper yarns from places like Walmart stand up well? What do the others of you like best to use? Right now I'm thinking about baby things, scarves, etc. Thanks for the shove in the right direction.


Do you have a Hobby Lobby near you? What I do is go to there web sight and print out there weekly coupon and get 40% off any item you buy. Its only good for one item, but what I do is print out several coupons, my husband comes with me and we each get one item. Than I'll put them in the car and come back in and get 2 more, and I pass the store on the way to work and back and get more. Everyone does this. One day a mother was ahead of me and she use a coupon and then gave the cashier one from her baby and said he was buying it for her. the baby was about 6 months old. We all have to cut coners where we can. Have a good day.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I only buy what's on sale or with a coupon. I haven't yet paid for any yarn without a coupon. I can't afford much but over the past 5 years i develpoed a big stash. Heres one photo for you to see only part of what I have. I also go to Big Lots for alot of yarn. I get yarn their for $1 to $2 a skein. They do have a lot of nice yarns but you have to check at least once a week to see what yarns they get in. i also use Premiere yarn and Caron simply soft yarns. I do use Red Heart yarn as well. Here is my stash from all this.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

If you can get to a Joann's or Michaels, they carry Lion Brand, Bernat and Caron--all have some pretty nice yarns in the price range you are interested in. However, do try some on-line shops such as royal yarns, yarn.com, and knit picks. They have closeouts and bargains and sometimes you can get a very high end yarn for the same price you'd pay for the ones I just mentioned. I have never liked Red Heart--it just always seems stiff and rough and I don't like how it looks after a few washings. If you can get yarns with some natural fiber along with the acrylic, they definitely feel better and look nicer for a longer time. Happy knitting.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Also when you sign up for the coupons from JoAnns you will not only get the coupons online but you'll also get them in the mail but it takes about 12 to 14 weeks to get them. You will recieve a post card and that has to be scanned first before you get your coupons in the mail. They only give you so long to use it because it has dates on it. If you don't then you have to fill out another form at the store. Don't do it online as you'll never get them.

You can sign up for coupons at Hobby Lobby and AC Moore online and print out Michaels coupons as well. All of them plus BenFranklins can be used at JoAnn's all at the same time. For example: One michaels, one hobby lobby, one ac moore, one benfranklin, plus Joanns coupons in one visit to JaAnns. They are the only ones that do that.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You might want to look at some online resources. For example, elann.com has wonderful prices, wonderful yarns, and wonderful service. Check out Smiley's Yarns. Grand River Yarns (in Canada). Ice Yarns (in Turkey). There are some excellent and reasonable online sources out there. I've ordered from all of these places and been extremely happy with what I've purchased.

There's little need to spend $11 per ball of yarn. You can find excellent yarns for half the price. 

I wouldn't recommend anything at WalMart. If you're going to put the time into making something, it's best to buy the best yarn you can afford. WalMart carries some pretty lousy yarns, IMNSHO.

Hazel

Hazel


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I am one of those folks who cannot afford to spend a lot of money per skein of yarn, as in all that good stuff I'd love to buy from a good yarn shop. So...that being said, can you tell me which of the cheaper yarns from places like Walmart stand up well? What do the others of you like best to use? Right now I'm thinking about baby things, scarves, etc. Thanks for the shove in the right direction.


I am a senior and also cannot afford a heck of a lot , but when I shop at Walmart I usually go for the cheaper wools (acylics) in the big balls , some are so big that Ive made a whole sweater from them or an afghan , but lately Ive noticed that some sites like Mary Maxim have sales on and its cheaper to buy online , I do like Red Heart Super Savers and Pantons , they are good quality for the price...whichever you chose Im sure you will like , but as I always say its better to buy in a big ball then you always have a little left over for your stash...as much as I would love the more expensive wool , with my limited income its a no no ....


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Don't forget Deramores in England. Prices are good for quality yarns, and shipping is free to the states. I've had good luck with them and service is fast.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

I have used Vanna Whites yarn and I really like it. I mostly use Bernat or Red Heart the most. Good luck!


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I haven't given that much thought, I guess. But in looking at some of the yarns on the net, I know I can't afford $11.00 per skein for anything big. $3,$4,$5. Maybe? I hate to use cheap yarn when I put in all the work but it seems to me there has to be something out there that would hold up well, behave well, etc.
> 
> Tell my what you use. And, Thank You.


Have you looked at the yarns from Knit Picks? They are quality yarn at great prices.
Also, WEBS has good sales and mosy yarn is discountable. They also have their own line of yarns (Valley Yarns) that are very reasonably priced.
I buy a LOT of yarn on e-bay. I only bid or buy yarn brans I am familiar with such as Berroco, Plymouth, etc.
Last month I purchased 10 skeins of Plymouth Alpaca Grande for $48.00. My LYS sells this yarn for $15.99 per skein.


----------



## suds (Jun 6, 2012)

Red Heart has survived 60 yrs & 40yrs as every day afghans 35yrs as a well worn favorite sweater and doll sweater thru use of four little girls They are as pretty & strong as day made


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Red Heart is a sturdy yarn, reasonably priced. Bernat has some nice baby yarn. I've also used Lion Brand, all types including Vanna. Impeccable at Michaels is also good.

Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

You can't go wrong with RED HEART yarns - reasonable price, good quality and great variety. I NEvER use any other yarns.

Gandy


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

nan-ma said:


> maddi i buy yarn from ebay, i get very good yarn at reasonal prices, you have to look, shop...


A limited income & no car makes the internet essential or I'd not be knitting. I buy most of my yarn on e-bay, but it does require time & patience. When I needed 15 skeins for a project in a specific color, I searched & searched. Then one day there it was at $1.50 a skein & no shipping. Watch for sales at yarn sites as well.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

micaels have several different types of yarns that are nice and you can use the coupons to get 40 and 50% off .


MotherHensRoost said:


> I am one of those folks who cannot afford to spend a lot of money per skein of yarn, as in all that good stuff I'd love to buy from a good yarn shop. So...that being said, can you tell me which of the cheaper yarns from places like Walmart stand up well? What do the others of you like best to use? Right now I'm thinking about baby things, scarves, etc. Thanks for the shove in the right direction.


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

I use a lot of Vanna's Choice. Any of the Lionbrand yarns I've tried, been happy with. You just have to know what yarn to choose for the right project and, with coupons, you can get it at good prices.


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

I vote for Knitpicks. They have lovely yarn, and much of it is in your price range. The only one for which I din't care is Shine - it sheds badly at first. The rest is great yarn. (No need to reply. Just run with the info!)


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

If you don't mind shopping around, try the clearances at places like Webs and Patternworks. You can get some great deals on great yarns!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

MotherHensRoost-If you're looking for 100% wool, I would suggest Patons Classic Merino which can be found at Michael's and Joann's (and probably others). I've used it alot and have always been very happy with it. For children's things, I like Plymouth Encore (75% acrylic, 25% wool) and Lion's Brand Wool Ease (very similar to Encore). All are good multipurpose yarns and are very reasonably priced. Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

MotherHensRoost-I would also suggest KnitPicks (online). Their prices are very good and their yarn is good quality. Denise


----------



## tjay (May 13, 2011)

My grandma always used red heart yarn for everything. I buy mine at Knit Picks online.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I haven't read the entire thread but, you can get some nice yarns for cheap here. http://www.smileysyarns.com/cgi-shopper/search.cgi/smileysyarns/ezshopper?user_id=id&1_option=3&26=y&database=dbase1.exm&template=yarn.htm&records_in_row=4&sort_field=3_na


----------



## hookingnana (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,
I belong to a group on yahoo that sells yarns, thread, etc........tons of things for knitting and crochet...She carries all kinds of items that you would need and then some. I have been a member 4 3 years. I can't find better deals on the yarn I buy. She carries all the major brands and anything else you want. If she doesn't have it, she will find it for you if she can. You don't have to buy a thing if you join....it will be worth checking out....Just tell Jean that Deborah A. sent you. I love this group!! Can't bet the prices...
Deborah
"RA_Yarnsandmore" <[email protected]>, 
Just copy and paste that URL and it will take you to the group. Hope this helps,


----------



## knittingkathy (Aug 8, 2011)

I like the Lion brand as well as the ones mentioned above.
I don"t know If you have an AC Moore where you live But I get my"better" Yarn with coupons.


----------



## kathome (Dec 2, 2011)

Your really have to try different yarns to see what you prefer. One lady here loves Red Heart Super Saver but I wouldn't go near it. She also can't stand Caron's Simply Soft, and I love it. So it all comes down to preference on feel when knitting or crocheting and also the desired drape of the finished garment.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I like knit pics. You can grt some really nice Brava yarn on the site for $2.99.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I am one of those folks who cannot afford to spend a lot of money per skein of yarn, as in all that good stuff I'd love to buy from a good yarn shop. So...that being said, can you tell me which of the cheaper yarns from places like Walmart stand up well? What do the others of you like best to use? Right now I'm thinking about baby things, scarves, etc. Thanks for the shove in the right direction.


First I use my 40/50% off coupons. When I have more than 1, I get 2 or 3 of the same die lot. I always check the sale items first (just bought some bulky yarn at 1/4 the orrig. price.


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

I like the yarns from Suzoo's online. Jennifer is very quick to respond, too.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I am one of those folks who cannot afford to spend a lot of money per skein of yarn, as in all that good stuff I'd love to buy from a good yarn shop. So...that being said, can you tell me which of the cheaper yarns from places like Walmart stand up well? What do the others of you like best to use? Right now I'm thinking about baby things, scarves, etc. Thanks for the shove in the right direction.


Walmart sells Caron's Simply Soft for $3.27 in St Paul MN. The same yarn at Michael's/JoAnn's sells for mid-$4. I use it to make baby hats for charity and love the feel of the yarn. Does have a slight tendency of splitting but that happens when I am trying to make an I-cord for the top of hats so I usually just skip that. Don't forget to sign up for Michael's/JoAnn's emails. JoAnn isn't very good about instore coupons with their mailings but sometimes they do come through with some good ones. Don't forget, can use at each other's stores. I was disappointed with the Red Heart regular yarn - ends up knitting extremely course to touch. Not at my stores but I was able to get Red Heart Soft Baby Steps? at an out-of-state Walmart and again it is much cheaper there than at either Michael's/JoAnns. Red Heart will soften up a LITTLE after being washed but I am not happy even then with their regular yarn. Have fun - I WON'T spend lots of money - it's just a matter of principal with me so these are my findings.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,
Red Heart, Patons & Bernat have a good selection of soft baby yarns at reasonable prices. Most (if not all) of their baby yarns are machine washable & dryable.
I don't use the Super Saver skeins because I don't like the rough feel of the yarn. Red Heart has some new baby yarns that are very soft and perfect for babies. Check out their yarn link, write down the yarn names, then look to see if Walmart carries them. Here's the link for Red Heart.

http://www.redheart.com/blog/new-2012-red-heart-yarns-are-here

Also, try the Patons & Bernat websites and check out their baby yarns. If you don't find the yarn you want at Walmart, sign up online for Joann's or Michaels. Just give them an email address. They always have coupons you can print in their emails. If you want to order online, get a few knitting friends to order at the same time to get a minimum dollar amount to get free shipping. I do this a lot with fellow knitters that I work with.

If you want to knit with other yarns for non-baby items, try KnitPicks.com. They have good yarns and the prices are very good for budget minded knitters.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I just bought some very nice yarn at the 99 cent store. But you have check the dye lot. The first time I did that I thought the dye lots for any color would be the same. Wrong.
I have found no knots and soft yarn. but you just have to get lucky and be there at the right time. Happy Knitting


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I have found that Red Heart products stand up well and are very reasonably priced. Also their website ahs many beautiful free patterns for their yarns.

Good luck and happy knitting.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I have found that Red Heart products stand up well and are very reasonably priced. Also their website ahs many beautiful free patterns for their yarns.

Good luck and happy knitting.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I understand where you are coming from. Actually, KnitPicks has some nice yarn beginning at about $2.99. A very nice selection. Walmart carries Red Heart, Simply Soft by Caron (sp), Bernat, and yarn to make dishcloths. A nice selection. Also, Joann's online has a sale every week. You might check that out as well.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

For me Pound of Love is always good and Walmart carries that but if you have a Joann's or Michaels or A.C.Moore you can use there coupons at either place and get the yarn you like at times for 50% off. I for one do not care for Caron yarn. To me they have split issues and it has happened to me a few times so I stay away from Caron Simply Soft. I agree "limp and shapeless" Red Heart is a good product, been using that brand for yrs and yrs.. 
You can always find some deals on eBay also. I have gotten a few deals that way too.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

flower_power said:


> I just wash it in the washer on gentle cycle, unscented laundry detergent and unscented fabric softener. Dry on low. I have allergies so I can't use scented detergent and softener - that's also why I can't knit with wool.
> 
> Some people use hair conditioner to soften the yarn, but I never tried it.


.......................
I wash on regular cycle & dry on light heat......
I do the same thing about washing & drying with unscented.... but I always add 1 tablespoon of my favorite Hair conditioner (usually it is Not scented like detergents are) to the rinse cycle.......... they come out fantastic.......
I had knitted over a dozen of 'watch or beanie type caps' for all of my grandkids (14 of them) for last Christmas, and I've talked with each of the Mom's & they said that they all washed & dried just great........4 of them are with Bernat Yarn (the ones that you can get at Walmart that knit up to a floral or variegated pattern in the design.......... and the others were all knitted in Acrylic mix ( a DK yarn ) that I purchased from DERAMORE's and did NOT pay any shipping ......... I got 5 larger (teenage) sized hats out of each 2 skeins........ and I think I paid about $4.50 to $5.50 per skein....... I'll double check on the pricing of it & will let you know...... I checked & they are 100% Acrylic, 290m (which is about 320 yds for 100 gram balls)
The name of the yarn is "KING COLE 'DK' and the price is regularly at $3.29 for the 100 gram and is usually on sale for at least 10% less...... I bought it last August & Sept..... & I see that it is on sale currently for the same price of $2.96 each. 
It is available in over 30 colors....... I have used lots of their yarns & am very happy with their service & speed of delivery.....
They carry about a dozen different brands..... including Patons.
Happy Knitting..... CBCarol 
p.s. The other gals are right, checks out lots of sights & you will find some great buys........ 
:lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Maddi, BEChristianson gave good advise. Let me share with you what I do. I love all the yarns however, I cannot afford them so here goes: Several knitting friends and I go on line to KnitPicks (we love their yarn and the selection) and we choose what we'd like to buy, also checking out their clearance yarns. We purchase it and it always goes over the $50.00 where we get free shipping. The cost then is really just the item and tax, we have circumvented the shipping costs. I am sure that you have some knitting buddies that would be thrilled to do the same. You can even go to e-bay and one of the filters is "free shipping" so this is another way of saving money on yarn. Happy knitting!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Thank you so much. That helps me alot. I will certainly go looking for that one. It sounds really good.
> 
> Have you happened to use any Patton, or Lion's Vanna White? I'm wondering how those hold up as well. I've seen those listed and wondered about them.


My 2 cents' worth--I have used Vanna's sock yarn and liked it better than one of the 'expensive' brands. I make socks for mu sons, grandson, and myself. It takes 2 balls of Vanna sock yarn for the guys and me, and one ball for the grandson. He likes all the multicolors, the wilder the better. I have also used KnitPicks' stroll sock yarn successfully.


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

After I started to buy all natural fibers there is no substitute! I try to find good yarn on clearance sales. Webs, & smileys have great deals, also knit picks have great prices.


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

After I started to buy all natural fibers there is no substitute! I try to find good yarn on clearance sales. Webs, & smileys have great deals, also knit picks have great prices.


----------



## debegar (Feb 8, 2011)

Vannas yarn is good and deborah norville also. Lion Brand yarn is good, Red Heart is a little rough. Just feel the yarn in your hands or rub the skein lightly against your face if you don't wear make-up. Softee Baby good also. Most baby yarns ARE soft. Knit Picks has good yarn, reasonable. I've ordered from them for a few years now.Good company. They will send you a catalog or go on-line. I often buy their Bare yarn and dye it myself with kool aid, easter egg dye or wiltons food dye and the microwave to get awesome colors. Knit picks has a tutorial on this and many more at their website. Have Fun.


----------



## Jainee (Jun 8, 2012)

Here in Australia I buy from Bendigo Mills. Their yarn is all wool or wool mixtures and is very good quality. Not sure if it would be considered inexpensive in other countries. Currently I'm using their new yarn which is called Serenade and I'm very happy with it. I paid $Au 13.00 per 200grm ball, That's a special introductory price, regular price will be $Au17.00 after 31 July. Only problem is they only have 200grm balls so there can be some leftovers, which I use up on small items like gloves, scarves etc.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello!
I knit hats for the NICU at a local children's hospital, and must use yarn with a fiber content of cotton, acrylic, or a blend of the two. That comes down to very mainstream yarns such as those sold at discount or craft stores. I have had great success with Red Hat, Lion brand, Vanna's Choice, Bernat, or Lily Silk 'n Cream. All of these held up well with daily use. Good luck with your knitting adventures!



MotherHensRoost said:


> I am one of those folks who cannot afford to spend a lot of money per skein of yarn, as in all that good stuff I'd love to buy from a good yarn shop. So...that being said, can you tell me which of the cheaper yarns from places like Walmart stand up well? What do the others of you like best to use? Right now I'm thinking about baby things, scarves, etc. Thanks for the shove in the right direction.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

On shopgoodwill.com I have gotten some excellent buys on yarns. Their service was excellent and the product exactly as they described it. Have ordered several times. Just the shipping from Takoma, Wash. was quite expensive. but they have places all over the US. so be selective and the shippng isn't as much. Good luck and have fun searching.


----------



## zina (Jun 27, 2012)

I do a lot of knitting and farmers markets and never had any complaints and I use the red heart wool from walmart for the sam reasone


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Like you, I have to buy cheaper yarn. I use Vanna White's yarn the most, and I love it. It is soft, and pliable. Walmart is the cheapest place I've found it; around $2.50 a skein. I also use Bernat for baby things. After you wash and dry it, it becomes very soft. The large balls of Bernat at Walmart go for around $5-6. I buy most of my yarn at Walmart. Even some of the Red Heart yarn is good. I use Red Heart Super Saver when knitting or crocheting afghans, scarves, and hats. Most everything gets softer with washing and drying.


----------



## valerie pybus (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi for what it is worth for a new baby gift I generally use a good quality baby wool. However, after that I use a yarn as either the jumpers ( sweaters) for whatever are either being thrown on the floor crawled on or in the washing machine..I'm a busy writer I have to be practical. :-D


----------



## Schwarzpb (Jun 25, 2011)

WEBs has some great deals on yarns in your price range, go into the sales sections. I think Vanna's yarns are brittle, they feel soft at first then yuck...just my opinion


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I haven't given that much thought, I guess. But in looking at some of the yarns on the net, I know I can't afford $11.00 per skein for anything big. $3,$4,$5. Maybe? I hate to use cheap yarn when I put in all the work but it seems to me there has to be something out there that would hold up well, behave well, etc.
> 
> Tell my what you use. And, Thank You.


I won't use cheap yarn at all, cos I can't stand the feel of most of it - but I did get some reasonably inexpensive yarn at BigW (Australia) & I forgot to see where you were from. The yarn I bought is pure wool & is beayputifully soft when knitted. If I can't find what I want,or like, in the cheaper yarns - I will save until I have enough funds for what I want. I did begin buying yarn before I retired (due to illness), but that is going to run out one day & I just put an amount aside each payday - hope this helps a little.

Possibly also have a look on EBay, I know some ladies who have got some bargains from there, at different times


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

what's been so interesting about this thread is that I learned about some sites that weren't really on my radar. I looked at the Smiley's site and wished I needed yarn in quantity.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I like a variety of yarns that will not break the bank. Right now I am in yo using cotton blends which are very affordable through on line sites. Also don't forget coupons help and JoAnn's, Michael's, and ACMoore's coupons are interchangable.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Thank you so much. That helps me alot. I will certainly go looking for that one. It sounds really good.
> 
> Have you happened to use any Patton, or Lion's Vanna White? I'm wondering how those hold up as well. I've seen those listed and wondered about them.


I've used some Vanna's Choice for children's toys at Christmas, it held up well.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Caron's Simply soft & Bernat's Satin are great yarns to work with and often go on sale at Joann's & Michaels. You can also go to www.yarn-paradise.com where you'll find many yarns at a super low price; just watch out that you need to buy a minimum of 4 or whatever in a package to get that price. Good Luck!


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi, MotherHensRoost If you still want to give your yarn to good will come to Forks and give it to the used store in town, so I can pick it up. HaHa I love Red Heart it does knit and crochet really well and it does soften up alot but holds form.
Rose


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

yona said:


> Caron's Simply soft & Bernat's Satin are great yarns to work with and often go on sale at Joann's & Michaels. You can also go to www.yarn-paradise.com where you'll find many yarns at a super low price; just watch out that you need to buy a minimum of 4 or whatever in a package to get that price. Good Luck!


I've had wonderful luck ordering from www.yarn-paradise.com and even though the shipping seems very high, the yarn is still cheaper than I can find anywhere else. Just be sure you read the descriptions of the yarn content. I also love Elann.com, Knit Picks and watch the sales at Herrsners and Mary Maxin's to find real bargins.


----------



## natuka (Jul 4, 2012)

There is one good on-line shop http://www.alacraft.com.au/
It's not expensive and have a good quality, I use it practically always and think it will be useful for you, too


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

I love Bernat baby yarns. Nice soft colors and the yarn is very soft to the touch. Usually under $4.00 per skein on sale. Enjoy
making your baby things.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I am one of those folks who cannot afford to spend a lot of money per skein of yarn, as in all that good stuff I'd love to buy from a good yarn shop. So...that being said, can you tell me which of the cheaper yarns from places like Walmart stand up well? What do the others of you like best to use? Right now I'm thinking about baby things, scarves, etc. Thanks for the shove in the right direction.


elann.com has very good deals if they happen to feature something you can use. So if you sign up for the newsletter you can see maybe four or five yarns.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I found nice mercerized wool yarn at Wall mart that was about $5.50 for 100 grams. It is soft has a shine with a nice bit of elasticity. It is a dream to work with. I went and bought even more to work with later. I think mercerized wool was more expensive on line.


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

Anytime you can get the bigger skeins it seems to cut costs. 
Watch for sales at stores like Joannes and show up early the first day of the sale. Use the 40% off coupons to buy the needles. 
Red Heart Super Saver is durable but some of it is rougher than a cob. I would try something softer for baby things or neck scarfs. 

Way back my mother used to get yarn at K mart called Sayelle. That stuff was great colors and price and she used to knit all these sweaters. Too bad they don't have it anymore.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> I found nice mercerized wool yarn at Wall mart that was about $5.50 for 100 grams. It is soft has a shine with a nice bit of elasticity. It is a dream to work with. I went and bought even more to work with later. I think mercerized wool was more expensive on line.


I think you mean cotton.


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

Wool is sometimes mercerized also.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Did anyone catch the yarn sale Joann's had this week? I'm not sure if it was just mine, or all of them, but it was Huge! I think they were getting rid of discontinued or older yarn, because they had little red and white sale stickers on them instead of the regular signs. Most of the skeins on sale went for either $1.97 or $2.97.


----------

